# replacement of 318 motor



## porboy298 (Feb 9, 2000)

Hi All, I have my first Dodge with a blown
318 engine. I need to replace it with another
and was wondering what year models 318 will fit without any problems or changes to the pickup. Or any type of Dodge engine that will
work. It is a auto tranny. It is a 87 1/2 ton
4 wheel drive. Thanks to all

----------
Bill Porter


----------



## Lazer (Jan 1, 2000)

Having owned 30 1978-1993 Dodges, I believe the 318 block was pretty universal. Obviously the 727 tranny was the same for years, so that's no problem. The only change made from 1973-1987 was the addition of an air pump for pollution. 1988 the 318 was EFI and 1989 all were EFI. 1990 added OD trans. 1992 was the intro of the Magnum engine.

I will gladly ask my cousin, who builds Dodges about the specifics, if you need some in depth info. (Can e-mail me, too.)


----------

